# Hummingbird 728



## Pepe.nt (28. Juli 2010)

*Humminbird 728*

Hallo

kann mir einer mal ein paar Tips geben wie ich das 728 richtig einstellen kann ??? Fischsicheln kann man nicht deuten es sind immer nur gerade schräg noch oben striche auf dem Bild !!! das können doch nicht alles Fische sein,kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ! Könnt ihr mir Helfen das Echo richtig einzustellen oder ein paar Tips geben  Danke !!!

LG Pepe


----------



## Fischsuppe (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Hallo,

bist du mit Bootsmotor unterwegs oder ist bei Dir rudern angesagt ? Du solltest unter anderem den Chartspeed variieren. Ich habe festgestellt, das bei langsamer Fahrt die 4te Stufe optimal ist. Darüber hinaus maxModus löschen einstellen, dafür die Empfindlichkeit auf 16-18. Für Fischortung benutze ich meistens Weißelinie (oder StrukturID). Automatikmodus bei maximaler Tiefe aus, dafür entprechend den Bedingungen anpassen, d.h. wenn dein Gewässer maximal 20m tief ist, dann auf 22 m einstellen. Oberflächenstörungen zulassen, Filter niedrig halten bzw. ausschalten. Empfindlichkeit vom 83 kHz Geber auf 0 belassen. So, das könnte reichen. Die Einstellungen sind Rudererprobt. Haben mir im Urlaub richtig schöne Signale geliefert. 
Bis dann


----------



## Pepe.nt (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728*

Hallo

Ich bin mit E-Motor unterwegs,beim suchen fahre ich 1km beim Schleppen 3km.

Meine einstellungen !!!
Geber DualBeam und QuadraBeam stehen zur verfügung !welcher ist besser für einen 9m tiefen Baggersee ?(200oder 83 khz?)

Empfindlichkeit 10
Graphtempo 9
Unterer Bereich Auto
Oberer Bereich 0
Boden Schwarz
Tiefe Auto
Oberflächenstörung 2
Switch Fire Modus Löschen  bei Max Modus nur Gries
Fisch-Id Aus
Empf. Fischidentifikation  5
RTS Fenster Breit
Rausch Filter Mittel

So das sind meine einstellungen !!! Bitte um Hilfe um das gerät besser einstellen zu können

Lg Volker


----------



## todes.timo (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

meins habe ich gerade verliehen, läuft aber sauber und ich erkenne fast jeden fisch, wenn es wieder da ist verrate ich dir die Einstellungen!!!


----------



## Pepe.nt (1. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*



todes.timo schrieb:


> meins habe ich gerade verliehen, läuft aber sauber und ich erkenne fast jeden fisch, wenn es wieder da ist verrate ich dir die Einstellungen!!!




Hallo 

das währe super !!!

wann bekommst du denn dein Echo wieder ??? 

Lg Volker


----------



## Torsten (1. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

*von adalkra*

*Funk - Echolot/Fishfinder
FFW-718/2*​*Ich hab mir den gekauft,habe ihn auch schon getestet,bin voll zufieden kann ich nur weiter emfehlen,topp Gerät #6*​*MfG Torsten*​


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (1. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*



Torsten schrieb:


> *von adalkra*
> 
> 
> *Funk - Echolot/Fishfinder*
> ...


 


Darum gehts hier nicht und der Beitrag ist mehr als unangebracht an dieser Stelle!!! LESEN, bevor man was schreibt!!!


----------



## gobio (3. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728*



Pepe.nt schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin mit E-Motor unterwegs,beim suchen fahre ich 1km beim Schleppen 3km.
> 
> ...



Hi. 

Kenne das Echo nicht aber ich denke du solltest mal folgendes testen: 

200khz dual beam. 

Empfindlichkeit 10    --> So lassen
Graphtempo 9  --> geh mal runter auf 4
Unterer Bereich Auto --> joa
Oberer Bereich 0 --> passt
Boden Schwarz ---> Joa. 
Tiefe Auto --> Stell hier mal deine max. Wassertiefe + 2m Ein
Oberflächenstörung 2 --> eigentlich bei der Geschwindigkeit auf null. Es sei denn dein geber sitzt nicht an der richtigen stelle!!
Switch Fire Modus Löschen  bei Max Modus nur Gries --> auf modus löschen (bedeutet der switchfire filter ist an. a bissl blöd ins deutsche übersetzt)
Fisch-Id Aus --> passt
Empf. Fischidentifikation  5 --> ruhig mal in die höchste Stufe
RTS Fenster Breit --> is wurst
Rausch Filter Mittel --> Mach mal aus. 


denke das größte Problem war dein Graphtempo. Bei 4 kannst du eine Geschwindigkeit von ca. 5 Kmh fahren. Wenn du noch langsamer bist dann ggf. mal auf 3 runter gehen. 

Im übrigen ist es schwer einwandfreie echos zu bekommen. das liegt aber vielmehr an der technik als an deinen Einstellungen. Der fisch muss schon perfekt durch deinen Echokegel schwimmen und du gleichmäßig und geradeaus fahren. zudem wird meist ein schnitt des echos errechnet wodurch das bild und die tiefe z.t. auch verfälscht werden. Wie es nun bei quadra und dual beam ist weiß ich aber nicht. 

hoffe das hat dir ein wenig geholfen. 

PS: Ob Dein echo gut eingestellt ist kannst mit nem Twister testen den du unter deinem echo in verschiedenen tiefen tanzen lässt. wird der sauber angezeigt sollte es gut eingestellt sein.


----------



## Pepe.nt (4. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728*



gobio schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Kenne das Echo nicht aber ich denke du solltest mal folgendes testen:
> 
> ...





Danke !!!Werde ich am Sa. und So. mal testen !!!!

Lg Volker


----------



## prignitz_angler (5. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Hallo

Hat jemand mal ein paar Fotos im Live Betrieb? Kann man in mehrere Modi z.b Seitenansicht wechseln und den Grund so ansehen ? Oder nur die Greylinie so wie man es kennt?

Danke


----------



## Fischsuppe (5. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Hallo,

ich habe ein paar Bilder im Live Betrieb. Bitte erkläre deine Frage nochmal genauer. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## prignitz_angler (6. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Tach

Bin mal mit jemanden mitgefahren, der konnt an dem x135 durch ein paar Tastenkombinationen Menu ? von der normalen Ansicht , die man kennt Bodenlinie etc., in eine Art Modus wechseln, wie die Beschaffenheit also die Wölbung des Bodens als Grafik 2d ??? sehen konnte..

So eine Art als wenn man von Oben/Seite drauf gucken würde und man den gesamten Boden betrachten kann.

Als wär der Boden in Linien gezeichnet...


----------



## Fischsuppe (6. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Hallo nochmal,

meinst du, dass die Ansicht mehrere horizontal übereinander liegende Konturen der Bodenoberfläche darstellt ? 

Gruß


----------



## prignitz_angler (7. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Hallo

jetzt fragst mich was ? Ich such mal so ein ähnliches Bild raus, was das andeutet.


----------



## Pepe.nt (10. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Hallo

Brauche immer noch Hilfe da ich Das Echolot nicht eingestellt bekomme !!!! bin für jeden Tip dankbar !!!

Lg Volker


----------



## Angelklinge (10. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Hi Volker!
In was für Wassertiefen nutzt du denn das Echolot?
Hab meins noch aus Norwegen eingestellt, konnte den Pilker sofern im Sendekegel in 40 m Tiefe tanzen sehen, und bei über 100 m den Aufschlag des Bleies fast auf die Sekunde genau bestimmen. Wenn ich es morgen schaffe poste ich meine Einstellungen sonst musst du dich bis Freitag gedulden dann sollte ich es sicher schaffen.

Timo


----------



## Ossipeter (10. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Hast du schon auf Salzwasser umgestellt?!


----------



## Huppilein (11. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Hallo an alle,

mit dem Salzwasser ist richtig, aber dafür mußt Du den 
Benutzermodus auf erweitert stellen.
Damit steht unter anderem auch dieser Menüpunkt zur Verfügung.

Gruß
Huppilein


----------



## prignitz_angler (11. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*



Fischsuppe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein paar Bilder im Live Betrieb. Bitte erkläre deine Frage nochmal genauer.
> 
> Schöne Grüße


 
Hallo

Und wo sind deine Bilder??

Btw. Habs mir gekauft


----------



## Angelklinge (11. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Ja mein Gerät ist auf Salzwasser eingestellt, deswegen bin ich auch nicht sicher ob die Einstellungen Volker weiter helfen. Naja werde gleich mal sehen das ich meine Einstellungen hier preisgeben kann.


Timo


----------



## Angelklinge (11. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

So nun mal meine Einstellungen beim 728

Empfindlichkeit 12
Oberer Bereich 0
Unterer Bereich Auto
Graphtempo 5
Grundansicht Boden schwarz
Strahlauswahl 200/83kHz
Oberflächenstörung 2
Switch Fire Max. Modus
Fisch-ID Ein
Empfindlichkeit Fischidentifikation 5
Rauschfilter Niedrig
Wassertyp Salz (tief) 
Geberauswahl Doppelstrahl
Benutzermodus erweitert

Hoffe es hilft, sonst solltest du dich an den Händler wenden von dem Du das Gerät hast.


----------



## Briese (11. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Switch Fire ist im Modus max deaktiviert.
Im Modus Löschen ist Schwitch Fire eingeschaltet. 
Liegt an der ziemlich blöden Übersetzung.

Wir haben mit und Schwitch Fire in Norge zeiteweise keine Anzeige hinbekommen. Über 200m tiefem Wasser blieb die Anzeige zwischen 6 und 30 m. |gr:

Soll am Plankton liegen. |kopfkrat

Gruß Briese


----------



## Angelklinge (11. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Ja das mit dem Switch Fire mag sein hab es seit dem es auf dem Gerät ist nur so genutzt wie oben geschrieben. Werde das mit dem S F ende September mal in Norwegen testen.

Gruss Timo


----------



## prignitz_angler (13. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*



Fischsuppe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein paar Bilder im Live Betrieb. Bitte erkläre deine Frage nochmal genauer.
> 
> Schöne Grüße


 

Was ist mit den Bildern? Heisse Luft :q


----------



## Pepe.nt (18. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Hallo

Ich möchte am Wochenende wieder mal zum Angeln !!!!

Kann mir denn keiner Helfen ??? mit den Tips die bis jetzt kammen ist mir leider nicht geholfen :c:caber trozdem Danke  

Lg Volker


----------



## Huppilein (18. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Da noch keiner die Geberposition angesprochen hat werde ich das nun tun.

Versuche die Geberposition so zu verändern das möglichst wenig Verwirbelungen ihn beeinflussen. Du kannst Ihn auch seitlich am Boot anbringen.

Viel Glück!!


----------



## Eismann (22. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Hallo Leute,

seit ich das update inklusive Switchfire aufgespielt habe, habe ich auch sehr viele Störsignale auf dem Schirm. Auch, wenn ich die Empfindlichkeit sehr runterreguliert habe. 

Meinen Jig sehe ich übrigens hervorragend unter dem Boot "tanzen", sodass die Empfindlichkeit wohl ok ist. 

Ich fische an der Stromelbe, schätze, dass die vielen Schwebeteilchen das Problem sind. bedauerlicherweise ist so eine Fischsichel nicht zu identifizieren.

Hat jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag?

Gruß,

Eismann


----------



## Fischsuppe (22. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Hallo,
Hast du switchfire ausgeschaltet ?


----------



## Eismann (23. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Hallo Fischsuppe.

Ja, Switchfire-Modus ist auf "Modus löschen". Habe es aber auch im "Max-Modus" versucht, das Bild war jedoch noch "verrauschter".
Gruß,

Eismann


----------



## Briese (23. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Um noch mal zur Verwirrung beizutragen:


Briese schrieb:


> Switch Fire ist im Modus max deaktiviert.
> Im Modus *Löschen* ist Schwitch Fire *eingeschaltet*.
> Liegt an der ziemlich blöden Übersetzung.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fischsuppe (23. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Hallo Eismann,
du kannst noch die Filter aktivieren, d.h. Filter niedrig, mittel, hoch einstellen. Versuch auch übrigens mit Struktur ID zu arbeiten. Hier werden die stärksten Signale schwarz dargestellt. Darüber hinaus schalte mal den Split Modus an, indem die 83 kHz und 200 er Signale jeweils separat dargestellt werden. Spiele dann mal mit der Empfindlichkeit des 83 kHz Gebers und mit der Gesamtempfindlichkeit herum. Weiterhin probiere mal, wie das Ding reagiert, wenn du auf Salzwasser einstellst.

Bis dann


----------



## Eismann (24. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

@Fischsuppe: Werde ich ausprobieren. Danke für die Tips.
Gruß Eismann


----------



## prignitz_angler (26. August 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Tach


Meines kam vor 2 Tagen an, wird nächste Woche ausprobiert aufm Wasser....


Im Gegensatz zum Cuda ist das ja High End *lach*

Schön alles eingestellt worden von Schlageter, dann kanns bald losgehen #6


----------



## prignitz_angler (5. September 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Tag Tag 


Habs gestern ausprobiert das Hummi 

Eines vorweg, hat mich nicht gerade vom Hocker gehauen ( kann aber auch an den Einstellungen gelegen haben)

Den QB Geber braucht man meines erachtens nicht, habe mir davon mehr versprochen, gerade die Ausleuchtung der Kanten...

Die Darstellung erfolgt imk unteren Bereich des Bildschirms ziemlich kleine Darstellung .

Kann man die vergrößern ?

Ist halt ein besseres Cuda 300, Mehrpreis gerechtfertigt???

Muss jeder selber entscheiden, hab mir von dem Teil mehr erhofft, gerade die Darstellung des Bodens ( konnte ich mit dem Cuda auch alles sehen)

Kann aber auich sein, das der See ziemlich "Darstellungsarm" ist....


Hab sämtliche Einstellungen durch, aber irgendwie haut es trotzdem nciht wirklich hin, um zu sagen das er eine Steigerung gegenüber dem Cuda ist...

So long....


----------



## Fischsuppe (6. September 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Hallo,

die QB Darstellung kann man nicht vergrößern und ob man es brauch ? Nicht wirklich, kann aber helfen. Das Cuda zeigt Dir vieles an und es reicht auch, um das Gewässer beurteilen zu können und das für verhältnismäßig wenig Geld. Ich denke allerdings, wenn man versucht gezielt einzelne Fische zu finden, dann wird das mit dem Cuda bischen schwieriger. Darüber hinaus kann ich das Teil in Norwegen mit GPS einsetzen und kann einfach jeden Scheiß einstellen. Darauf fahr ich einfach ab, alle Optionen offen zu haben. Der Preis, und da gebe ich Dir recht, ist trotzdem knackig und ich wäre auch enttäuscht. 

Schöne Grüße und viel Erfolg beim Spielen


----------



## prignitz_angler (6. September 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Tach


Muss meine Aussage ein wenig revidieren, hab mich gestern nochmal beschäftigt mit dem Hummi, hab viele Einstellmöglichkeiten gefunden.

Wie weit soll man den die Ausleuchtung einstellen im Wide Modus ?

Man kann da von 1-50 Meter je Strahl einstellen....

Achso die 200KHZ soll so bleiben oder 83/200 KHZ nutzen?

Was wäre der Unterschied von dem einen und dem anderen ?

Danke


----------



## Eismann (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Moin Leute!

Bin am WE mal wieder auf dem Wasser gewesen. Mittlerweile bin ich aber etwas ratlos. Mittels Switchfire konnte ich meinen Jig schön unter dem Boot "tanzen" sehen. Sobald er aus dem Sendekegel raus war, war er aber nicht mit den Seitengebern des QB-Gebers zu sehen. komisch, oder? da müsste er doch auch erscheinen. Gibts hier Profis, die mir das erklären können?. 

Übrigens: Verdächtige Signale ("Sicheln" o.ä.), die auf Fisch deuten zeigt mir mein Gerät äußerst selten an. Demnach müsste die Elbe fast fischleer sein...|kopfkrat

Gruß,

Eismann


----------



## Hamby (9. September 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

"Sobald er aus dem Sendekegel raus war, war er aber nicht mit den Seitengebern des QB-Gebers zu sehen. komisch, oder? "

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Auch sind "Fischsicheln" fehlanzeige.

Ich benutze ein Humminbird 788ci und muß leidvoll feststellen, daß mein mindestens 20 Jahre altes Lowrance X 5 diesem Gerät in nichts nachsteht, außer daß der Bildschirm größer und deutlicher ist.

Was sich nicht  direkt unter der Geber befindet wird nicht erkannt. 

Hamby


----------



## Markus18 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Resultat:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wir müssen einfach auch erkenne, dass der Technik anscheinend immer noch Grenzen gesetzt sind und man mit den Aussagen, von diversen "Fachverkäufern" vosichtig sein sollte.

Das Lesen eines Echos ist wohl nicht einfach, jedoch solllte es auch nicht so schwer zu interpretiern sein, dass nur Fachleute es deuten können.

Es wird schließlich in der Werbung anders verkauft!

Ich komme mit meinem 718 ganz gut klar, hab jedoch keinen Vergleich zu Geräten von vor 10 Jahren.
Den Quadra Geber oder besser dessen Funktion am 718, kann man inne Tonne treten.
Keine Ahnung wie ich dies deuten sollte, damit es Sinn macht.
Aber hier geht es auch um ein anderes Gerät, das vielleicht das alles kann.


----------



## Gemini (16. November 2010)

*AW: Hummingbird 728*

Moin Jungs,

ich wühle mich seit einer Weile durch die Beiträge zum Thema Echolot und bin seitdem nicht wirklich schlauer geworden, im Gegenteil, je mehr ich lese desto unschlüssiger bin ich...

Will mir im Januar in den Staaten ein Humminbird 728 kaufen, Neupreis + zusätzlichem QB Transducer 249.00Euro.

Es muss weder ein Hummminbird noch das 728 sein, sollte aber in diesem Preisrahmen (<250EU) liegen.

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe ermöglicht der QB Transducer einen deutlich erweiterten Abtastbereich, was mir sinnvoll erscheint. 

Das Gerät kommt 10 bis 12 Mal im Jahr auf Seen in Brandenburg und flachen Fjorden der Ostsee zum Einsatz, evtl. auch mal Bodden. 

Wegen Kauf in USA, ich kann Englisch, Inch und Fuss 

Soll ich das Gerät kaufen oder gibt es interessantere Alternativen? #h

Edit: Hab ich unbewusst nach der RedArc unter den Echoloten gefragt oder was ist da los


----------

